# November Winners



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

*November Winners

November Calendar Photo* 
*DanielleH - London*









*Calendar Cover Photo Contest*

*Ash







*

*"Cutest Dawg Booty" Photo Contest*

*Maggies mom - The Whole Gang*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats! I forgot to vote in one...duh!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations to all the winners, great pictures everyone.


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

Great photos!!! They all deserved to win!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well deserved wins everyone. I loved all the pictures.


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG...I love them all! =) the four butts are ADORABLE!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

billiant pics !!!....................Congratulations to all three.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

congrats to everyone!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

dglvr1225 said:


> OMG...I love them all! =) the four butts are ADORABLE!


Thanks.... Great pics ,congrats to the others.....


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Great pics everyone!!! I think the booty pic should be on the back page of the calendar??!!!


----------

